# Shades of Green - A horror novel $3.99



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm delighted to announce that my first full length horror novel, Shades of Green, has just been released on Amazon.



*Description:*

Holburn was just like any other northern English town, at least on the surface. Buried below the local woodland, something had begun to tunnel up&#8230; Within hours, Holburn suffers a drastic transformation as invasive, bizarre plant-life infest the town, the population and wildlife transform into rampaging, blood-thirsty beasts. A handful of survivor's battle to stay alive and search for answers

Available from Amazon for $3.99

Shades of Green

I hope you take a look and tell me what you think of it.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ian, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reminder Add.

I do have a few reviews up already for Shades of Green and if anyone would care to view them, here is the link...

http://tinyurl.com/38rwrb7

While I'm on the subject of reviews, is there anyone out there in Kindle land who would wish to review my story?
i will of course provide a complimentary copy plus a free copy of my horror collection thrown in.
If you are interested then please get in touch.
Thank you.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

For one week only (Starting today) The price of Shades of Green has been dropped to just over a pound. That's less than a price of a cup of tea!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I gave this one a five star on goodreads. It's a big thumbs ups.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

A great read. Well worth the investment.


----------



## bsquires9908 (Dec 10, 2010)

A must read! I read this when it was released and have since read it a couple other times, its that interesting!!! Head over and give it a look!


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks to Bridget, Stuart and Dave for the plug!

Remember folks, Shades of Green is still available for a jaw dropping dollar 50! That's less than the price of a Big Mac (probably, I'm sorry, I'm English. I haven't a clue how expensive they are over in the States.)
------------------
Insectoid monsters, giant orange worms, carnivorous trees and a murderous tramp. today is not the best time to be in the town of Holburn.
------------------


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry folks but the sale has ended.

Not to worry though as I've repackaged the book.
I've now included two of my short stories and the first three chapters of Third Sight, my next novel.

Still a bargain at $2.99


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Great to see this doing so well for you Ian. 

Bet you're happy now that you took the plunge?


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Willie and yes I am glad. My story is now our there, getting read as opposed to forgotten on some editor's slush pile or gathering dust on my hard-drive.

What a rush!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

If you hadn't published it Ian, a lot of people would have been missing a great story.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you to Cherie for the four star review!
http://www.amazon.com/Shades-of-Green-ebook/product-reviews/B004E10WCC/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Class novel


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers Stuart, don't forget to update your sig!


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm getting the missus on that, she's the techno whizz.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

stuartneild said:


> I'm getting the missus on that, she's the techno whizz.


Is that anything like cheese whizz?


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

What's cheese whizz?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheez_Whiz


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

velicion said:


> Cheers Stuart, don't forget to update your sig!


How do you get the book images in your signature, Ian?


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Have a look at the tag cloud at the top of the screen, Dave. There should be one called link-maker. Just click that and follow the instructions!


Happy birthday by the way.


And don't forget, Shades of Green is still only $2.99. That's for a full length horror shocker PLUS two short stories AND the first three chapters of my next book. What a bargain!


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

velicion said:


> Have a look at the tag cloud at the top of the screen, Dave. There should be one called link-maker. Just click that and follow the instructions!
> 
> Happy birthday by the way.
> 
> And don't forget, Shades of Green is still only $2.99. That's for a full length horror shocker PLUS two short stories AND the first three chapters of my next book. What a bargain!


Thanks for that Ian ...


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm also thinking of getting some cheez whiz as well.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I do have a few reviews up already for Shades of Green and if anyone would care to view them, here is the link...

http://tinyurl.com/38rwrb7

While I'm on the subject of reviews, is there anyone out there in Kindle land who would wish to review my story?
i will of course provide a complimentary copy plus a free copy of my horror collection thrown in.
If you are interested then please get in touch.
Thank you.


----------



## davejeffery (Sep 14, 2010)

velicion said:


> I do have a few reviews up already for Shades of Green and if anyone would care to view them, here is the link...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/38rwrb7
> 
> ...


What are the chances of getting a sequel to Spore in Horror Showcase II? Come on, you know you wanna


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I did start on a sequel but for some reason, the story just fizzled out. I may have to light a fire under the prose to get it going again.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

A follow up to Spore sounds pretty good. I'll vote for that.


----------



## Balrog21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nature gone wild? Plants of terror? Ah yes, it's all in here for the taking. Be warned though, you WILL NEVER look at your garden, tree farm, flower collection the same again.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I noticed Shades does seem to be doing well in the kindle horror charts.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you to Emma Audsley for the cool 4 star review on the UK Amazon site!



> No spoilers in this review because this work needs to be read with a fresh, open mind.....one that's ready to be shocked & left terrified & slighty grossed-out!
> So take a wander through 'Shades of Green' & discover a whole new perspective on greenery....I promise you won't be dissappointed!


She says more but I don't wanted to post the full review here.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

A well deserved and honest review.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you Patrick for the review!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E10WCC


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Another good review for Shades.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Stuart.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

It's all well deserved.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank to Neil for the review!

Shades Of Green is good old-fashioned horror, generally well written with strong, if not entirely likeable, characters. I feel the book could do with more editing and proof reading as small but irritating errors creep into the manuscript, but there is no doubt that Ian Woodhead can write horror and write it well.


----------



## lstrange (May 21, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you Istrange and I hope you did check it out.


----------



## GeNext (Feb 17, 2011)

_Shades of Green _ has been on my wish list for a while now. Guess now is as good a time as any. I'm pulling the trigger and buying this one today.

Stephen James Price
Generation Next Publications


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I hope he wasn't disappointed.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Nah, he won't be dissapointed.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

For this month only, I've dropped the price of Shades of Green to only 99c/74p


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

Bargain.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

It is indeed!


----------

